# Re: Transfer



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Clark" <dsmedals@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 14 Sep 2000 10:49:53 EDT*
Transfer back to the primary reserve is quite simple...all you need to do is 
give your information to the Unit that you intend on joining.  This, of 
course is based on the presumption that you were originally enrolled in a 
LFWA unit.  THe Area HQ manages the sup reserve list - so your request goes 
from unit to bde hq and finally on to ARea HQ.  It‘s a fairly seemless 
process and you shouldn‘t have to do much leg work yourself.  As for the 
mortar tasking...no idea.  Call them
SDC
Ranger 49C
>From: "Kevin Knight" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Transfer from SHR to PriRes
>Date: Thu, 14 Sep 2000 00:16:42 -0400
>
>Greetings All:
>
>I have a brief question for the people on this list.
>
>I enrolled in the Primary Reserve in 1992 and was recently released to the 
>Supplementary Reserve this year at the rank of Master Corporal.  This was 
>due to the fact that well, I am working in Nunavut and there is no Primary 
>Reserve unit here.  I have recently recieved notice that I may be moving to 
>Regina.  My question is, what is the process of transfering from the 
>Supplementary Reserve back to the Primary Reserve?  And does anybody know 
>if the Royal Regina Rifles still have their mortar tasking?
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 07 Nov 2000 13:37:17 EST*
1  2 VP are the mechanized bns, 3 VP is the light infantry battalion. Don‘t 
worry too much about moving to Winterpeg, as they are supposedly moving 2 VP 
to Edmonton.
Just a question though?  If you say it‘s good to get experience in a trade 
as an NCM before going Officer, then why are you going Inf Off?  I agree 
completely with your previous statement, so why suddenly jump in as an 
officer?  Especially in a combat arms trade.
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 07 Nov 2000 13:45:59 EST*
Also, last I heard from a friend who had transferred they credited 1:1 on 
his class B  C time and they gave him 1 day reg for every 2 days PRes on 
class A to a max of 20 days per year served.  If you really are set on going 
officer here‘s a suggestion I was given:  First transfer officer in the 
reserves.  Since you too are qualified Mcpl they will most likely waive the 
first phase which is basically a repeat of your recruit/JLC/JNCO crse.  Then 
once that‘s done transfer reg force.  You see the reg force is more likely 
to accept your phase as having been done than they will be to go ahead and 
waive it themselves.  In the end it all depends on whether you feel like 
going through a recruit course again.
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 29 Jan 2001 15:00:37 EST*
That‘s great Peter! Good luck to you!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 29 Jan 2001 21:16:22 *
Thanks Man, What are your plans?
>From: Juno847627709@aol.com
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Transfer
>Date: Mon, 29 Jan 2001 15:00:37 EST
>
>That‘s great Peter! Good luck to you!
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

